# Moderator Elections "Platform" Thread



## Marauder06 (Feb 22, 2020)

The purpose of this thread is to allow this year's crop of contenders to make their case to the masses.  This year's candidates are:

@Bypass 
@Kaldak
@Marauder06
@Ooh-Rah
@RackMaster 

Guidance for the election is located at this link.

Save the smack talking for the thread at this link.

Gentlemen, if you care to make your cases and outline your mod platform, this is your chance.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 22, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Gentlemen, if you care to make your cases and outline your mod platform, this is your chance.


----------



## Kaldak (Feb 23, 2020)

All right, here goes...

I don't care about your politics, I like funny stuff when appropriate, and I'm pretty sure I'm here as often as @Ooh-Rah reading every post.

I'm fair and proportionate. I love this site and want to help keep it up to its amazing standards.

Oh, and I like power.   


Your turn @Marauder06


----------



## Bypass (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Bypass (Feb 23, 2020)

Ok now that I've set the mood.

I'm running for El presidentay, Why? Because I think the new guys need a voice to speak on their behalf. I got annoyed seeing them get piled on by the SS mafia. It is like the new people can't even crack a joke without someone saying "Did you post an introduction?" 

Yes I know this is a serious site and I realized after some (considerable) time that most here have a sense of humor. However I think being hardasses to everyone that is new is turning off new members.

I want to be a moderator because I want to see this site grow and not just become an echo chamber for a few select. members.

Viva La Revolucion. 

God bless and carry on.


----------



## Brill (Feb 23, 2020)

Bypass said:


> I want to be a moderator because I want to see this site grow and not just become an echo chamber for a few select. members.



What is your stance on term limits?


----------



## Bypass (Feb 23, 2020)

lindy said:


> What is your stance on term limits?


There should definitely be term limits. I'm thinking 2-4 years. You gotta get in new blood or everything will just become a stagnant swamp.

Gary.

EDIT; And new leadership brings in new ideas and new paths to follow. Try everything once WITHIN REASON.


----------



## Bypass (Feb 23, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> All right, here goes...
> 
> I don't care about your politics, I like funny stuff when appropriate, and I'm pretty sure I'm here as often as @Ooh-Rah reading every post.
> 
> ...


If you guys are only picking one Mod then I pick Kaldak. He had me at "I like power."

But if everyone gets a participation trophy then I'm your man.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 23, 2020)

It's pretty simple, sometimes you need a little class in dealing with you lot.  It takes finesse to say "Sorry you're being a Cunt but if you don't take the cuntish behavior back; I'm going to ask the Stuka's to bomb your Cunt face.". 

Also I'm not part of the Deep State.  It's time to clean up the swamp.


----------



## ShamgarTheJudge (Feb 23, 2020)

Well, here’s a SS Townhall Question:

What’s your position on new users who’ve got these for legs asking for advice, info, recruiting contacts, or SOF-related cheatsheets?


----------



## Kaldak (Feb 23, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> Also I'm not part of the Deep State.



Precisely what a member of the deep state would say.


----------



## ShamgarTheJudge (Feb 23, 2020)

He’s got you there


----------



## Bypass (Feb 23, 2020)

ShamgarTheJudge said:


> Well, here’s a SS Townhall Question:
> 
> What’s your position on new users who’ve got these for legs asking for advice, info, recruiting contacts, or SOF-related cheatsheets?View attachment 32202


First of all that GIF is awesome and I'm gonna steal it. Second, I thought that is what this site was created for and that is to be informative and helpful to those looking at entering into this community.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 23, 2020)

ShamgarTheJudge said:


> Well, here’s a SS Townhall Question:
> 
> What’s your position on new users who’ve got these for legs asking for advice, info, recruiting contacts, or SOF-related cheatsheets?View attachment 32202



Those legs don't make up for a cunt face.  Also use the search function.


----------



## ShamgarTheJudge (Feb 23, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> Those legs don't make up for a cunt face.  Also use the search function.


The Mod we don’t deserve


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 23, 2020)

ShamgarTheJudge said:


> The Mod we don’t deserve


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 23, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> All right, here goes... /snip
> 
> Oh, and I like power.
> 
> ...



*R*oger, brother ;)

-----
I’ve been a member of the site since 2006 and on the staff for much of that time.  I’m committed to the site’s mission, and to its rules.  In fact, several years ago I helped craft the current rules.  I believe in equal enforcement and holding people accountable, as they are important for both the credibility and long-term success of the site.  Rules are not just for “people we don’t like.”

Despite my years as a mod, I still remember what it’s like to NOT be a member of a site staff.  This is why it’s always been my habit to avoid doing things like editing other people’s content or changing their avatars for my own amusement, deleting posts simply because I don’t like them, and/or pursuing personal agendas through the site, things you may have seen happening on other sites.

I also remember what it’s like to not be SOF, and I try to keep than in mind when I moderate here.  Although I did tours in 5th Group, the 160th, and JSOC, I have spent more of my career out of SOF than in it.  I do not think my time in those units—in a support capacity—makes me “special.”  The mission was what was special, and now I’m not even doing that anymore.  However, I do think that those experiences in SOF, and my seven deployments to Iraq and Afghanistan with those units, are additive to my performance as a mod on a SOF-themed site.

My default setting is to be patient and toleratant of the views of others, particularly new members, as long as they are respectful of our rules and norms.  That said, I’m not afraid to be the “bad guy” when enforcement is necessary, involving noobs or long-term members, because otherwise there would be anarchy… something else you may have seen on other sites.

In accordance with our rules and with my own personal philosophy, I believe that no member has to be SOF (or even in the military) to be a valued and productive member of the community. I stick up for people when they deserve it, whether I like them or not, and I hold people accountable when they deserve it, again whether I like them or not. If you’ve been on the site for a while, you’ve probably seen examples of each. Follow the rules, and you’ll never have a problem with me. It’s not hard. I’m usually on the site daily, and often on several times a day. I regularly advise and mentor site members via PM, email, or phone calls.

The bottom line is, I believe in the site, I’m here to help, and that’s why I’m once again running for mod.


----------



## Kaldak (Feb 23, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> *R*oger, brother ;)
> 
> -----
> I’ve been a member of the site since 2006 and on the staff for much of that time.  I’m committed to the site’s mission, and to its rules.  In fact, several years ago I helped craft the current rules.  I believe in equal enforcement and holding people accountable, as they are important for both the credibility and long-term success of the site.  Rules are not just for “people we don’t like.”
> ...



Your post is very well written. 

I commend you for it whole heartedly. It's better than most case studies.

You also pulled a quick one not quoting my whole post....typical of intel, right?


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 23, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> Your post is very well written.
> 
> I commend you for it whole heartedly. It's better than most case studies.
> 
> You also pulled a quick one not quoting my whole post....typical of intel, right?



I quoted the whole thing originally, but it was too long for the bolded part to show.


----------



## Brill (Feb 25, 2020)

I’m a little concerned about having two Mods from Canada (@RackMaster and @Ooh-Rah ).

How can We, as the rank & file board members, be assured that you all understand the subtle cultural differences between Americans and Canadiens, especially with regard to humor?

edit to add: “eh”?


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 25, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> *R*oger, brother ;)
> 
> -----
> I’ve been a member of the site since 2006 and on the staff for much of that time.  I’m committed to the site’s mission, and to its rules.  In fact, several years ago I helped craft the current rules.  I believe in equal enforcement and holding people accountable, as they are important for both the credibility and long-term success of the site.  Rules are not just for “people we don’t like.”
> ...


Mara goes with a little humblebrag pitch, solid! 👍😁


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 25, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> All right, here goes...
> 
> snip
> 
> ...Oh, and I like power.


Strong out of the gate.  Direct and to the point.


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 25, 2020)

lindy said:


> I’m a little concerned about having two Mods from Canada (@RackMaster and @Ooh-Rah ).
> 
> How can We, as the rank & file board members, be assured that you all understand the subtle cultural differences between Americans and Canadiens, especially with regard to humor?
> 
> edit to add: “eh”?


I get that you Southern folk think anyplace cold in North America must be Canada, but, um, well...

LL


----------



## ShamgarTheJudge (Feb 25, 2020)

LibraryLady said:


> I get that you Southern folk think anyplace cold in North America must be Canada, but, um, well...
> 
> LL


You mean it ain’t?  😳


----------



## Gunz (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Blizzard (Feb 25, 2020)

LibraryLady said:


> I get that you Southern folk think anyplace cold in North America must be Canada, but, um, well...
> 
> LL


LL brings up a good point.  For as well travelled as @lindy is, the fundamental lack of geography here is problematic and, as we see from @Gunz post, that kind of thinking can pollute the water.  He should understand that while we love our neighbors to the North, we will never let the Northern border collapse; we're not weak like the Night's Watch.  We need to keep an eye on this one...


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 25, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> LL brings up a good point.  For as well travelled as @lindy is, the fundamental lack of geography here is problematic and, as we see from @Gunz post, that kind of thinking can pollute the water.  He should understand that while we love our neighbors to the North, we will never let the Northern border collapse; we're not weak like the Night's Watch.  We need to keep an eye on this one...



I just snuck over for an assortment of sugary and fat treats.  Was there and back, no one the wiser.   Some Watch keepers you are.


----------



## Brill (Feb 25, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> LL brings up a good point.  For as well travelled as @lindy is, the fundamental lack of geography here is problematic and, as we see from @Gunz post, that kind of thinking can pollute the water.  He should understand that while we love our neighbors to the North, we will never let the Northern border collapse; we're not weak like the Night's Watch.  We need to keep an eye on this one...



Hey der, isn’t @Ooh-Rah in Saskatchewan, don’cha know?


----------

